# Toilet Chemicals / Fluids...



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend where I can purchase toilet chemicals in bulk, well not bulk but in larger quantities than normal, say 5 litres?

We're going full timing so will need a good supply.

Don't need a flush chemical, just a fluid for the storage tank.

Toilet is a standard Thetford cassette type.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Regards, Dave.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried the plant hire shops, you know, the ones that hire chemical loos for builders and events? I'm sure they stock toilet chemicals in larger quantities, whether they're suitable for cassette toilets I wouldn't know.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

We got Aquakem blue tablets about 3 years ago - I think there was around 50 in a small box (dishwasher tab sized box) - Have never seen them since, but the box lasted us for around 110 days away. I saw little soluble bags of Aquakem at the weekend - around £8.00 for a tub of 15. Much more compact and lighter and easier to store than the bottles.
We have also used "toiblett" tablets, which are also small, but they guy who convinced us to try them only gave us half a dozen, so not sure about their long term usefullness


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi bb695!

Just found the AquaKem sachets, £8.50 for 15 from towsure, I'll give them a try, must be better than carrying bottles of chemicals around?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well thats got the dehydrated toilet chemicals sorted now all we need is the dehydrated water :grin:

Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, cannot see why it is just purchased as and when necessary. It is not exactly a scarce commodity. The large sized bottle lasts me over 2 months using about 3/4 of that recommended and emptying the cassette every couple of days. 

peedee


----------



## mover (Mar 9, 2006)

*Toilet Chemical*

A slight change of thread here sorry, but have you considered fitting a SOG to your Cassette toilet ?
A SOG for any one who may not know is a powered venting system that expells smells and gases from the cassette of your toilet system ,you do not need any toilet chemical at all in your cassette at all as all smells are extracted via the SOG .As you dont use chemicals you can empty the toilet more often as you don't feel you are throwing money down the drain .
Retro fitting of a SOG is very straight foward and the system can be bought for around £65.
Some sites on the Continent do not allow you to empty toilets if you have chemicals in them and I have heard of some in England that apply this rule also as the BLUE we use is a very powerfull poison ..


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Does the SOG help break down the lumpy bits? - I was wondering about a more 'green' option as our kids use it all the time. (Still to small to go to the toilet blocks on their own) - By the time we get home it is usually half full again. We are moving to a house with a septic tank, and I wouldn't imagine that filling it with formaldehyde will do much for the local wildlife


----------



## mover (Mar 9, 2006)

*SOG*

No the SOG does not break down lumpy bits but if you drive the movement breaks down the motion [HA HA ] A word of warning about SOG fitted system s though is that you could lose friends when emptying cassette as 
they can be a bit ripe.
I'm not trying to sell SOGs weve got it on our van and it works very well for us ,Again its your choice,


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Mover

Pray tell me where you can get a SOG system for around £65. After exhaustive (sic) investigations the cheapest that I have found is on a German website (for when we move to Germany) and that is still just over £75. If you are a trader I'm sure a number of other members would to know the source!


----------



## mover (Mar 9, 2006)

*SOG cost*

Oh dear.Isaw them for sale last year at Stratford Show and was offered set up for £65 but I was only looking to buy exchange filters which it turned out I didn't need .The Trader was very up front about that and did not try to sell me a filter I did not need.It was near the end of the show so perhaps I was being offered a deal.
Sorry if I was a bit out on price but even at £75 you would re-coop your outlay verses cost of toilet fluid and SOGS do make for a much more pleasant toilet room.


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

bb695 said:


> I was wondering about a more 'green' option as our kids use it all the time


I'm halfway through a bottle of 'Biomagic' - seems quite good

D&J


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just finished 3 months down in Spain and picked up a tip from a German there. They all use a domestic soapy/disinfectant from the local Lidl. It's called 'ESTRELLA' made by a firm called DENSA. You get 1.5ltr for under 2 euro and it works better than the standard Thetford stuff. It also seems to get rid of that scaley deposit that forms on the plastic and rubber parts of the loo.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> They all use a domestic soapy/disinfectant from the local Lidl. It's called 'ESTRELLA' made by a firm called DENSA. .


That's useful to know Traveller. Do you know how much of it you put in the loo ?

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I've been using about the same quantity as the Thetford stuff measured out into the loo cap.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

ESTRELLA soapy disinfectant,

I live in Chorely Lancashire, does anyone know where I can buy this product? it sounds good and I would ;like to try it, also what to you use in your flushing tank in conjunction with this stuff ? Thanks,


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Mover, I would not be without the SOG system. No smells inside the van at all and I must be getting near to a recoup of the cost by not buying toilet fluid.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Got ours in the LIDL shop chain in Spain and use the same product in the flushing tank just an eggcup full.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Perhaps we need a Pooh expert like Pusser but won't detergent upset the friendly bacteria further down the pipe? Isn't that why we use green fluid instead of blue these days.

Regards Frank


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

If you were to use BioMagic it is totally safe on the skin, will in fact energise your septic tank and do no harm to the envoirment. Have found it works really well. And camp sites and Cl like it.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you were to use BioMagic it is totally safe on the skin, will in fact energise your septic tank and do no harm to the envoirment. Have found it works really well. And camp sites and Cl like it.


We're on our first bottle of BioMagic and like it. It reduces paper and all to liquid so easy to empty and no smell as long as you empty it every two or three days (I can't carry it if it's any fuller anyway :lol. As it says it safely digests fat/oil/grease I also put some in the waste water tank - I'm paranoid about what goes down the plug-ole and use trees galore in the form of kitchen roll  but even with the best will some bits get through!

It has my vote  
-H


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have only used Bio-magic once,but am impressed,have used enviromently friendly for years this is the best www.Biomagicuk.com they do five litre's and of course have given MHF's really good discounts when you order just tell them you are a member,nuke is about to get it into Outdoorbits

Hi Relay,

Alex at Biomagic told me if you have only half used the loo and don't want to waste it just put another measure of it in, it will activate it again.......it has loads of uses Alex said putting some in a spray bottle with water and if pets get smelly give them a mist spray even use on pet accidents on carpets,husband uses it in his cab to just deodorise same thing just spray into the air.......i know Alex would be gratefull if you and Cherekee could perhaps take a minute to just go on their web site and give them a quick write up on the product,thanks


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

What a good tip about Estrella.....will be in Lidl tomorrow and its certainly worth a try....thanks for that
Lynda


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Perhaps we need a Pooh expert like Pusser but won't detergent upset the friendly bacteria further down the pipe? Isn't that why we use green fluid instead of blue these days.
> 
> Regards Frank


So is something like Estrella acceptable in UK and suitable for CC disposal?

The Biomagic is obviously suitable from the posts above.

Regards frank


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Savannah
I have just bought some estrella having read about it here, you don't necessarily need to go to Lidl as it's in our local supermarkets both Gama and Mercadona after I have tried it I will post my opinion back on here as it's certainly cheap enough


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken, Mercadona is more convenient so will get some and wait for your ''test results'' !
Lynda


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> The Biomagic is obviously suitable from the posts above.
> 
> Regards frank


Its twice the price of Thetford blue though.

peedee


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi peedee,

It may be dearer but you only use i'm pretty sure,10ml so in the long run much cheaper............and of course no chemicals


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hymmi, I'll check it out at Peterborough.

peedee


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

The correct measure is 50 ml anything less and your Biomagic will not work its magical spell. We are about to give this product a try on our next trip.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

With so many products widely available across Europe may I suggest that you stick with the 1lt or 1.5lt size, its not so heavy to carry back and fore to the waste dump

There are 6 of us and since we got the van in May last Year we have gone through 2 bottles and just half way on our 3rd bottle now

Say that, the girls in the family degreed that us boys were not allowed to use the onboard toilet because we "smell" and unless it is an emergency we have to use the public loos.

So, restate, 3 women have used 2 bottles since may

H


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Peedee if you decide to try it,don't forget to mention that you are a MHF's member.  

Hi brisey thanks, i didn't think that 10ml sounded much.

Hi bertha,

I just buy the large size for economy and transfer some into a smaller container,to keep in the bathroom cupboard,when the fresh cassette is back in place just pour some in,no need to carry a bottle of it to the waste dump :wink:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again Hymmi

50 ml is about an eggcupful, or so I have been told, makes a nice handy measure if you have an old one about. Biomagic also works really well in the waste tank, breaks down all of the greasy residue and gets rid of those nasty smells. We drain the waste tank before leaving site, pour 50ml of Biomagic down sink plughole followed by a bucketful of clean water, let it slosh about in the tank while travelling home and then drain down again. No more nasty smells. Will buy in bulk when Nuke gets stock in.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi brisey,

Thanks for that i shall find an eggcup and put it in the van now,i did say when i bought it to them that a measure would be a good idea and they said they believed they lost one point in the motorcaravan mag test writeup because of it,they got 9/10.........have it in the waste,been parked up for ages now,yep no smells.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> i know Alex would be gratefull if you and Cherekee could perhaps take a minute to just go on their web site and give them a quick write up on the product,thanks


Hi hymmi

I've done that now 

Regarding a measure, I use one that came from a bottle of liquid detergent - one of the simple round clear plastic ones with ml marked on it. It sits on top of the bottle quite well.

I managed to upset some of it onto my shoe while I was measuring it out - no damage at all, imagine doing that with the blue or green stuff 8O

-H


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi relay,

Thanks for doing that,thought it would just show our appreciation of the generous discounts he has given us,haven't put mine on yet as although put some straight in at Shepton,only used it for a pee,but we were amazed when the paper was dissolved in a couple of hours.

Couldn't find an egg cup and just thought about detergent top too.

.........as i wrote on here last night,i was thinking i wouldn't like to put my hand in that blue or green stuff,you can this and wipe them on your clothes,no probs.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> They all use a domestic soapy/disinfectant from the local Lidl. It's called 'ESTRELLA' made by a firm called DENSA. You get 1.5ltr for under 2 euro and it works better than the standard Thetford stuff.


Just come back from our first journey using Estrella. Very impressed, no smell at all after three days use. It's marketed as a two in one 'bleach/detergent' designed for general purpose cleaning e.g toilets used neat and diluted for use on floors, basins etc. We bought ours in Mercadona at 1.99€ where they sell two fragrances. We have since seen it in Carrefour for 1.50€, who do about five fragrences.

In the same section there are other brands of this bleach/disinfectant combo including Carrefour's own brand and their 'Value' equivalent 'Number 1', which are even cheaper still.

No more Thetford for us!!

Derek


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Derek500 we have been trying out Estrella and have not found it to be as good as you say, it did not break down solids and I had to rinse the cassette far more to get it clean when emptying, however I will continue the test and report on this again in a few more weeks


----------

